# World of Tanks



## FahnenFlüchter (31. März 2011)

Hey leute wenn ihr etwas neues wisst dann schreibt mir bitte


----------



## AdeE (1. April 2011)

Tag,

Sie meinen?


----------



## Danger23 (5. April 2011)

Was möchtest den wissen? Ich kann dir aber sagen das der Release am 12.04. ist. Das es Vorbestellpakete gibt und dass das Spiel noch eine Bugs hat troztdem ein netter Zeitvertreib ist.


----------

